# Banana's



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 24, 2020)

Because of the very mild winter we had the banana plants didn't die completely back. This year they are blooming earlier than ever before. Here's 3 blooms



It's possible that with several months of growing season left I might get to see some turn yellow instead of just turning black and rotting in October.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 24, 2020)

Do they self-fertilize?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 24, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> Do they self-fertilize?


I guess they do, I get blooms with bananas every year. They usually show up later in the season though.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 24, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I guess they do, I get blooms with bananas every year. They usually show up later in the season though.



I'm wondering if the fruit don't finish because of something going wrong with the flower...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 24, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> I'm wondering if the fruit don't finish because of something going wrong with the flower...


I've always thought that our growing season was just to short for them to produce flowers and then mature with ripe bananas.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 24, 2020)

Apparently edible fruit may depend on whether you have cultivated fruiting bananas or ornamental bananas.







Are Banana Trees Self-Fruitful?


Are Banana Trees Self-Fruitful?. For a plant to be self-fruitful, it sets fruit from its own pollen rather than needing to be pollinated by a separate plant or different variety. For instance, many apples can't set fruit unless another compatible variety is nearby to pollinate it. Edible bananas...




homeguides.sfgate.com










Ornamental Banana Tree Species


Ornamental Banana Tree Species. Ornamental banana trees (Musaceae) are available in tall, medium and dwarf sizes. All varieties grow extra large, colorful leaves that can lend their growing area the tropical look of a mini-jungle. Most ornamental banana trees do not produce edible fruit...




homeguides.sfgate.com





Fascinating. Great photos!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 24, 2020)

How long do they take to get big? I planted a small one a few weeks ago and it's only grown a few inches.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 24, 2020)

What species of banana?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 24, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> How long do they take to get big? I planted a small one a few weeks ago and it's only grown a few inches.


It depends on the size or the root system, location, moisture in the soil and temps. They are like tortoises they grow at different rates.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 24, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> What species of banana?


musa basjoo I believe.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice Len, we got some last year, and now this year we spotted our first banana “pod”. Here are two pix, but obviously way behind you.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> It depends on the size or the root system, location, moisture in the soil and temps. They are like tortoises they grow at different rates.


I'm hoping it gets big like yours eventually lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 25, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> How long do they take to get big? I planted a small one a few weeks ago and it's only grown a few inches.



Make sure you provide lots of water (daily) and good compost & MiracleGrow type fertilizer. They are heavy feeders while growing & you want to keep it moist. Don’t let it dry out. I give our trees about 5 gallons per day (they are in a big pot).


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 25, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice Len, we got some last year, and now this year we spotted our first banana “pod”. Here are two pix, but obviously way behind you.
> 
> View attachment 298315
> View attachment 298316


All the plants I've had go to bloom don't come back the next year. They do produce off shoots to take their place though.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 25, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm hoping it gets big like yours eventually lol
> View attachment 298317


No reason it shouldn't, Good Luck


----------

